

Hackers break into Washington Post servers - kudu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/hackers-break-into-washington-post-servers/2013/12/18/dff8c362-682c-11e3-8b5b-a77187b716a3_story.html

======
Zarathust
Don't they have the Snowden Leaks? It would be very useful to have internal
email conversations about them. There is a great deal of people who would be
interested in that around the globe.

~~~
christianmann
Do they? I thought that was just The Guardian.

------
cones688
"Although company passwords are stored in encrypted form, hackers in some
cases have shown the ability to decode such information"

Then they arn't _really_ encrypted are they... this really annoys me as it
shifts the blame away from them and their poor security standards and threat
models.

~~~
denibertovic
Actually encrypted does mean that. What you're thinking about is hashing. Hash
functions are a one-way trip, and what is most commonly used for password
storing.

------
jagermo
One would think that after at least two successful attacks, they would beef up
security and start using crazy things like hashing and salting. If that
happened to another company, they'd have a field day demanding more security.

------
rubiquity
Good to know that mainstream media is still failing at distinguishing between
hackers and crackers.

~~~
Don_
To be fair, at this point it is too late to reverse the situation and name
things appropriately, specially due to the fact that "cracker" is a well known
slang for something else... Using the appropriate terms at this point would
just confuse people.

~~~
rubiquity
Fair enough. Just let me be angry, darn it!

~~~
lukifer
The best we can hope for is to push for modifiers to be added: "malicious
hackers", "criminal hackers", etc.

------
shitlord
Is anyone going to do anything about the SEA? They've been attacking a lot of
large organizations recently.

